# Miss when cold?



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

Good morning everyone,

as some of you may know, I just picked my car up from the dealer after a hit and run incident in a parking lot. Thankfully the body looks perfect again, but I noticed something disturbing last night. After about 10 minutes of idling in 10 degree weather, I gave the throttle a little blip to rev the engine up, and to my dismay, it has a miss. Almost as if it was sputtering over 1800-2000 rpm. I don't know if this was because the fuel might have been gelled a little or not, but I'm very concerned. Mi never had this problem before the vehicle went in for body repair. Could this be some side effect of improper starting when cold? My concern was if a porter just hoped in and started cranking the vehicle instead of letting the glow plugs warm up. Any advise would be much appreciated.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Greygoose said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> as some of you may know, I just picked my car up from the dealer after a hit and run incident in a parking lot. Thankfully the body looks perfect again, but I noticed something disturbing last night. After about 10 minutes of idling in 10 degree weather, I gave the throttle a little blip to rev the engine up, and to my dismay, it has a miss. Almost as if it was sputtering over 1800-2000 rpm. I don't know if this was because the fuel might have been gelled a little or not, but I'm very concerned. Mi never had this problem before the vehicle went in for body repair. Could this be some side effect of improper starting when cold? My concern was if a porter just hoped in and started cranking the vehicle instead of letting the glow plugs warm up. Any advise would be much appreciated.


That wouldn't hurt anything if they did that, it might just start a bit rough or not at all for them.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Let the engine run through a complete warm up, run and cool down cycle. This should clear things up. 

If the miss occurs again, and it's a real problem, it will register a code. But my sense is your dealing with an anomalous event here. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Let the engine run through a complete warm up, run and cool down cycle. This should clear things up.
> 
> If the miss occurs again, and it's a real problem, it will register a code. But my sense is your dealing with an anomalous event here.
> 
> ...


I fuss my concern is what would cause this to happen?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Air in the fuel line? I really hope not but a gulp of water from the intake/intercooler? Water getting past separator?

Not exactly the same as you, but I've noticed when cold starting recently I'll have it miss 1-3 times idling at 1000rpms but goes away right away after that.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Air in the fuel line? I really hope not but a gulp of water from the intake/intercooler? Water getting past separator?
> 
> Not exactly the same as you, but I've noticed when cold starting recently I'll have it miss 1-3 times idling at 1000rpms but goes away right away after that.


I've experienced the occasional miss under the conditions that Kory describes here. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I've experienced the occasional miss under the conditions that Kory describes here.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Good to know, it's obviously not the fuel/additives then. Just a symptom of the weather and way these motors run.


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

Well, it seems the fuel cap was not completely tight. I added some PS white bottle and topped the tank off and noticed it. So maybe it was air? Hopefully that takes care of it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have never had this issue on mine, even on that one cold day when I was pretty much idling for 2.5 hours in a traffic jam.


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

diesel said:


> I have never had this issue on mine, even on that one cold day when I was pretty much idling for 2.5 hours in a traffic jam.


Just had that drive today here in michigan. It took me 2.25 hours, basically idling the whole way


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Air in the fuel line? I really hope not but a gulp of water from the intake/intercooler? Water getting past separator?
> 
> Not exactly the same as you, but I've noticed when cold starting recently I'll have it miss 1-3 times idling at 1000rpms but goes away right away after that.


Add me to the list of having this. It only happens for while idling during the first 10-20 seconds after a really cold start. It'll miss once or twice, and that's it. I've written it off to, "That's just how it is" as it hasn't caused any problems whatsoever.


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

Well, it did it again. I went out at lunch to sit in the car (like I do everyday) and after 10 mintes of idle, I blipped the throttle and had the same issue. What the heck could be causing this? As stated previously, it never did this before I took it in for body work. It maybe coincidental, but I'm just throwing that out.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Greygoose, 

I am sorry to hear your vehicle is having this concern. Do you plan to have your Chevrolet dealership look into this soon? If so, please do not hesitate to reach out. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Greygoose said:


> Well, it did it again. I went out at lunch to sit in the car (like I do everyday) and after 10 mintes of idle, I blipped the throttle and had the same issue. What the heck could be causing this? As stated previously, it never did this before I took it in for body work. It maybe coincidental, but I'm just throwing that out.


Just a thought, with the extreme cold we are having it takes my 1.4T double the idling time to reach the same temperatures compared even to when its 15F outside. 8-10 minutes idle my engine is not even past 100 degrees. 

SInce diesels use compression and heat to ignite the fuel, my guess a cylinder is still cold enough to not properly ignite/burn the fuel. Sure at idle its seems to be running ok, but as soon as you give it more throttle(more fuel) its not able to properly burn the fuel. 

My dad has an old Cat diesel freightliner that sounds like its missing when cold, but only when you step on the throttle. Idling a bit longer fixes the issue.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Just a thought, with the extreme cold we are having it takes my 1.4T double the idling time to reach the same temperatures compared even to when its 15F outside. 8-10 minutes idle my engine is not even past 100 degrees.
> 
> SInce diesels use compression and heat to ignite the fuel, my guess a cylinder is still cold enough to not properly ignite/burn the fuel. Sure at idle its seems to be running ok, but as soon as you give it more throttle(more fuel) its not able to properly burn the fuel.
> 
> My dad has an old Cat diesel freightliner that sounds like its missing when cold, but only when you step on the throttle. Idling a bit longer fixes the issue.


could be it! The big CATs I run will do the same thing.


----------

